# CAN SOMEONE TELL ME WHAT TYPE OF AIRPLANE THIS IS? THANKS.



## seasickseagull (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 14, 2011)

That is a P-40.


----------



## seasickseagull (Jul 14, 2011)

THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH....I just posted another picture of an airplane...maybe you can identify that one too?

Jeff


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 14, 2011)

Your welcome. I'm not sure which variant it is but I do know it is a D or later model.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 14, 2011)

If the camo had green in it, I'd say it was part of the AVG, but the camo looks a little more "North African", so perhaps that picture depicts a P-40 of the 66th FS from about 1942.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 14, 2011)

You know way more about it than I do Dave. You wouldn't happen to know the variant would you?


----------



## Njaco (Jul 14, 2011)

Where are you getting these pics from? I would suggest that maybe you check out our Picture Album - there are many pics of these planes. Of course if that doesn't help, feel free to ask like you have.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 14, 2011)

Could be a P-40D, but I'll bet its a P-40E. There were very few P-40Es


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 14, 2011)

Not sure how accurate the painting is, but it really can't be a North African 66th FS now that I look at it, since it doesn't have the outer ring around the U.S. insignia.

It has 6 .50 MGs in the wings, which would be an E model onwards, but there's a carb intake on the cowl, so it's not an F, which had the Packard Merlin...

So I'm gonna say a P-40E and most likely Pacific Theater...


----------



## Njaco (Jul 14, 2011)

I agree with the P-40E but I'm thinking North Africa.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 14, 2011)

I was thinking NA also, but I realized it doesn't have the gold band around the insignia...so if it were part of the NA ops, it would have to have been there before Op. Torch (Nov42) and the insignia in the picture doesn't have a "meatball" in the center, so it's portrayed from May42 onward


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 14, 2011)

It looks like a plane belonging to the 51st FG of the 10th Air Force operating in China.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 14, 2011)

didn't they have a green in the camo scheme of the FEAF units?

This is kind of a cool mystery going here, ya' know?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 14, 2011)

Not sure it means too much to the poster though, probably an inaccurate drawing?


----------



## P-40K-5 (Jul 15, 2011)

no USAAF P-40's based in N.Africa used P-40Es. only the RAF. @ Operation Torch the 57th and so on were equipt
with the P-40F. Then later the P-40K.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jul 15, 2011)

This is the only Thing I found about P-40E White 38. 

View attachment 173125

View attachment 173124



P-40E White 38 16th Fighter Squadron (51st Fighter Group), Kweilin, China, Autumn 1942. Flown by Lt. Dallas A. Clinger. Camouflage was dark earth, dark green and sky


----------



## P-40K-5 (Jul 15, 2011)

sure looks like it! also, its Neutral Grey for that part on the world.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice work, BP!

Notice the red spinner in the photo, but camo on the spinner in the profile.

It looks like the artist in the Komori (both P-40 and P-51) profile based thier artwork on actual aircraft, but "modified" the artwork to a certain degree


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 15, 2011)

Yup, I agree.


----------



## P-40K-5 (Jul 15, 2011)

the only fighter group in the CBI that used a red spinner was the 89thFS/80thFG. and that wasn't until the Spring of 44 when
they got the P-40N's. I could be wrong but I think thats how it went.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jul 15, 2011)

Some Photos of the P-40E

View attachment 173236

View attachment 173237





Serial Number of the aircraft is 41-36402. Supposedly this P-40 is one of the 68 flown off the carrier USS Ranger for their delivery flight from West Africa to the CBI. On the tail is wrote Hold'n My Own


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 15, 2011)

So it's North Africa then???


----------



## P-40K-5 (Jul 15, 2011)

looks like somebody photoshoped out the rising sun on both pics. but that second pic looks just messed up!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 16, 2011)

Or maybe it was on one side of the aircraft and the rising sun was on the other..


----------



## P-40K-5 (Jul 16, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> So it's North Africa then???


 
well that pic may have been in Nigeria. one transit staging point to fly to the CBI.


B-17,

yeah maybe.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 16, 2011)

lol @ photoshop...

Yeah, the rising sun insignia was taboo for years after the war, much like the Swastika was, so it was edited out of prints.


----------

